# Touring car



## Hyper7j (Nov 18, 2015)

I have never bought a touring car before and I'm looking to get into it and I'm not sure what kind of chassis I should get? I have other cars so I'm not a beginner. I just do not know anything about these cars.


----------



## MasterTech (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm assuming that you are planning on racing it? If so, I would recommend running something common to what is run at the track where you will be racing. If most run xrays and the track has xray parts, find a used xray. That way you will have some local support for setup/parts. I think that has much more value coming into a different type of car or racing than if brand X can be .2 faster than brand Y or brand Y is $50 cheaper than brand X.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Check out RC TECH forum, it covers non oval cars.

Awesomatix, Yokomo, Associated, X-ray to name a few TC's covered there


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

im no onroad guy but i would deff get the latest associated tc6.1 or .2 whatever it is now, many parts, reliable, and available...


----------

